# New Frogger Group in the southeast region?



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

I was doing a search and noticed that i couldnt find any frog groups or clubs in the southeast region. If anyone knows of any please let me know. If there isnt any, im seriously thinking of starting one up for the southeast region. I think it would be very fun and cool to be able to meet other froggers, eat some food, and just have some fun. If anyone else would be interested please let me know. You can also send me PM's on ideas you may have and what not. I live in Georgia and have met some really nice froggers around here and would like to meet some more. So if your interested in possibly forming a group/club for the southeast region...lets talk.

Thanks,
Brian Swanson


----------



## BugginDave (Oct 11, 2011)

Sign Amy and I up! And also put Small Pet Feeders in the hat for a sponsorship on the group, we can probably work some kind of perks out for members only.

-Dave
SPF


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Brian, you know I'm in.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

I will be moving to august soon.

And the social groups are listed on the left side on the main page for future access.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/georgia-state-herpers.html


----------



## BugginDave (Oct 11, 2011)

So Toxic, when are you throwing one of your wild parties again? ;-) I'm down like a clown.


----------

